# post a picture of your bookshelves



## Guest (Nov 20, 2005)

Grab the digital camera, get off your butt, bare your soul, and take some pictures of your bookshelves/ book piles!


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

The Psychopathic Mind?


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## lemontea (Aug 8, 2005)

Hey, great thread! (I will post my bookshelves in few days, don't have camera now)


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

Is this 'as is', 'warts and all', or can I clear out all the Berenstain Bears and Goosebumps books first?


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

LC ! What a great idea. I recycle most of my books so I don't have anything like the great collection you have. I do hope some other people do this.

Servo! Show us your Berenstein Bear books. Come on!


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

I would if I had a digital camera.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2005)

whats a book shelf???

lol :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2005)

> Is this 'as is', 'warts and all', or can I clear out all the Berenstain Bears and Goosebumps books first?


Dude, that's my childhood right there. I have read every Berenstein Bears book, and I had the first 40 Goosebumps books. That is literature at it's absolute finest.

I'll post a picture of my bookshelf...It's rather mundane.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2005)

Tom Servo, this is strictly "as is:" otherwise it wouldn't be baring your soul  !

Mr. NArcotic, I see we share one book in common.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

SoulBrotha said:


> whats a book shelf???


This made me laugh my coffee out my nose! Thanks a lot.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

This is a great thread. Good idea, you little Croc you. I'll post mine as soon as possible.


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2005)

Tom Servo said:


> can I clear out all the Goosebumps books first?


Yeah, you can clear them out to me, love those books :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2005)

reticent said:


> I'll post DVDs if thats cool.


"Post a picture of any flat surface that contains anything that could be sent via media mail."

Your music collection, sbrotha?


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

I should post my music collection. You'd all gasp and bow down before the awesomeness of my impeccable collection. (That is, by the way, the first time in history that i've ever used the word "awesomeness").


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I'll do one of my books. They aren't on shelves though, they are on the floor. Some of them are very clever looking. Those are the ones that look decidedly unread.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2005)

but wait! there's more:


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

terri* said:


> Servo! Show us your Berenstein Bear books. Come on!


I guess you'll be wanting to see my Goosebumps as well? Ew, that didn't sound good.

Oh, and Pure N. and mrmole, I have to admit that I like those things too. I read them to my daughter, and I think I liked them as much as she did. Oh, except for that stupid "Go Eat Worms!" That kid would have been weird even in THIS board.


----------



## lemontea (Aug 8, 2005)

Hey, let's keep this thread alive!

You may not understand all the book titles, though...


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2005)

Very neat lemontea 8) . Do you study Buddhism?


----------



## lemontea (Aug 8, 2005)

littlecrocodile said:


> Very neat lemontea 8) . Do you study Buddhism?


I'm just interested in Buddhism and, especially, Taoism. I would rather not call it studying 

But anyway, I guess I shouldn't be ashamed of my comics collection :wink:


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2005)

I like some comic books too... what are the white magazines atthe bottom of the pile?


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey Lemontea, wasn't Hlava XXII a great book? My dad went to hear Joseph Heller speak not long after it came out. It's wierd; for someone who could write something so funny, he apparently was the most boring speaker my dad had ever heard. He said he fell asleep.

Would someone please tell me how to imbed .jpeg files into these messages? I feel like the old geezer who has to get a kid to program the DVD player (actually, I AM that old geezer), but I can't get this right. I figured Img might have worked, but it's just a file, not a URL. This is frustrating. :evil:


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

there are tons of free image hosts out there that will url your pics.

these are the ones i use

http://imagevenue.com/host.php

http://www.imageshack.us/

http://www.glowfoto.com/

there are tons more out there just do a search.

http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&rls=GGLD,GGLD:2004-43,GGLD:en&q=image+host


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

Tom said, '....he was the most boring speaker...'
Sounds like a dper. Our writing seems to be much better than our speech!


----------



## lemontea (Aug 8, 2005)

littlecrocodile said:


> I like some comic books too... what are the white magazines atthe bottom of the pile?


These are Czech comics magazines, but mostly specialised on US comics:










Tom Servo, Hlava XXII (Catch-22 in Englsih, right? :roll: ) is one of my favorite books. It's incredibly funny, I still re-read some of my favorite moments sometimes. And some of other Heller's books are good, too (I like Something Happened, God Knows and Good as Gold). But, well, being a good speaker is incredibly difficult and one can not be both gifted writer and speaker. That would be unfair.


----------

